# Does co sleeping affect fertility?



## Warriorcandy (Feb 23, 2014)

My husband and I have been TTC for four months now. I am breastfeeding our son and we Cosleep. My husband is a light sleeper and sleeps alone (he did this even before our son was born). We are in the process of using the dr jay Gordon method to night wean our son so he will be down to 2-4 feeds. I am hoping that this will help us conceive but a lot of people are telling me the mere fact that I co sleep with my toddler could impede my fertility by messing with my hormones. Is this true? Have any of you conceived with the family bed?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Co-sleeping leads to more night nursing and that, for many, leads to a longer time before cycles return. But if your cycles are truly back and you are ovulating on a regular basis, then you are fertile and all it takes is the chances to sneak away with DH close to ovulation. My cycles returned after 14m, 13m, and after this third it seems on the way back soon after 14m. Conceived the 2nd child our first time we stopped avoiding, #1 was 2 yrs and still nursing at night.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warriorcandy*
> 
> Have any of you conceived with the family bed?


Yes - several times. Every time after number 1, as a matter of fact.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Same as PP. After my 1st, every other baby has been conceived while co sleeping and night nursing. Good luck!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


> Have any of you conceived with the family bed?


Yes, seven times. I am currently 17 weeks pregnant and have a 20 month old in the bed with us still.


----------



## Warriorcandy (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Thanks for dispelling this myth for me. People are so weird about the family bed. It seems like they want to blame any and everything on it. Obnoxious.


----------



## horsegal98 (Apr 17, 2014)

We also conceive on more than one occasion with a toddler in bed with us. Old wives tale, I guess.


----------

